# Yay Petco!



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Petco is starting to stock more premium brands of food! I'm so excited! They've got Wellness, Castor and Pollux and Solid Gold. I've had Josie on Wellness before and will switch back to it with the next bag. I just had trouble with driving across town to get it when Petco is only four blocks away. So, after doing some research, I think we'll switch to Wellness Core. It's just nice to see the big chain stores stocking higher quality food.

Josie says: I love it when I get new food, it's like a whole bowl full of treats!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

My Petco has always carried Castor and Pollux and Solid Gold but not the Wellness I'm glad they are getting with the program.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We just found a great store near us which deals only in just about all the 5 and 6 star rated brands and they also have Saturday rescue events at their store... so we have become big time supporters.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm thinking the manufacturers would not sell to all the Petco's.

Only the Petco's who did not have a Petsmart, or another competitor
in their area.

This is typical, and I'm sure out of Petco's hands. Just a way to get
the retailer to push your product, if their customers can't buy
it anywhere else.

I buy from my local Feed Store. They do not sell ANY pets. 
Not birds, rabbits, mice, NONE. I like that. Not to mention, they sell
every type of food, always have.

It's good you now have a closer avenue. Still check into a local feed store.
It's worth a shot. :wub:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 16 2008, 11:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592274


> I just had trouble with driving across town to get it when Petco is only four blocks away.[/B]


lol, that's great. :yahoo: 
the nearest petco or ANY kind of "pet" store is about an hours drive on the highway away from me, 
so i chuckled when you said you had trouble with driving _across town_!!! LOL!! 
i wish i could just go across town to grab the doggies' food. lol.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 16 2008, 11:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592289


> I'm thinking the manufacturers would not sell to all the Petco's.
> 
> Only the Petco's who did not have a Petsmart, or another competitor
> in their area.
> ...


I don't know if this is true. I have like 5 petco's and 3 Petsmarts to choose from all in a 20mile radius and all the Petco's carry all 3 of those brands. Plus, there are feed stores, and another petstore that also sells premium. I am glad Petco is trying to change, even if its a little bit. Now they need to get Merrcik Flossies, and bully stix's and I am set.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

If you check Wellness's website for locations to buy, does it list Petco?? I Have two Petco's and two Petsmarts here, I usually don't go to petco though. If they have Wellness, I would. It didn't list Petco as a place to buy when I checked... Maybe they just haven't updated the website??


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (domino_angel @ Jun 17 2008, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592453


> If you check Wellness's website for locations to buy, does it list Petco?? I Have two Petco's and two Petsmarts here, I usually don't go to petco though. If they have Wellness, I would. It didn't list Petco as a place to buy when I checked... Maybe they just haven't updated the website??[/B]



It doesn't list Petco, or Petsmart for my zip. I did find several other locations, though.

For those of you looking for Wellness, just enter your zip for the nearest location.
Call first, make sure they don't sell pets. B) 

http://www.geoserve.com/forms/omhwell.htm


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm still feeding Natural Balance, the small bites, and the ONLY place I can find it is Petco. All of the local pet food retailers and feed stores only sell the regular size and when I ask them to stock the small bites they say they can't because there is not enough demand for it. 

So I drive to one place for flossies/bullies and another (Petco) for his food another for grooming, another for the vet, etc. It's kind of a PITA. Thank goodness a single malt doesn't eat a whole lot or else I'd be doing a whole lot of driving.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Petco's website lists Wellness, and a quick call to a local Petco store confirmed that they just got it in this week. I will probably go there to get food from now on. They sell pets, and I don't dig that, but thats the closest place to me that sells Wellness. The only other place is a 30 minute drive!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (camfan @ Jun 17 2008, 12:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592467


> I'm still feeding Natural Balance, the small bites, and the ONLY place I can find it is Petco. All of the local pet food retailers and feed stores only sell the regular size and when I ask them to stock the small bites they say they can't because there is not enough demand for it.
> 
> So I drive to one place for flossies/bullies and another (Petco) for his food another for grooming, another for the vet, etc. It's kind of a PITA. Thank goodness a single malt doesn't eat a whole lot or else I'd be doing a whole lot of driving.[/B]



My feed store doesn't stock the "small" bites, either.

They did tell me who to talk to, with regards to stocking, but I haven't done that yet.

I find it funny when they say, "there is no demand" on a new product ~ LOL


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

I am just wondeing where you would go to get fish, and birds from if it isn't from a pet store? I would have no idea where to begin. I am against dogs, and cats but others would be hard to find if there aren't breeders everywhere like dogs and cats. Its just my personal opinion but I don't feel fish and birds, hamsters, gerbils, rats, and other small critters are that mistreated. But again I don't know, because I wouldn't know where else to get these cute little critters from then Petco or Petsmart. Sorry didn't mean to change the thread, but would love to know where else to look for these critters then pet stores, especially fish, hamsters, gerbils, rats, lizards.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 17 2008, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592744


> I am just wondeing where you would go to get fish, and birds from if it isn't from a pet store? I would have no idea where to begin. I am against dogs, and cats but others would be hard to find if there aren't breeders everywhere like dogs and cats. Its just my personal opinion but I don't feel fish and birds, hamsters, gerbils, rats, and other small critters are that mistreated. But again I don't know, because I wouldn't know where else to get these cute little critters from then Petco or Petsmart. Sorry didn't mean to change the thread, but would love to know where else to look for these critters then pet stores, especially fish, hamsters, gerbils, rats, lizards.[/B]



I was involved in Parrot Rescue for a short time. 

After my brother, and his wife, adopted two children, they had to surrender
their little cockateils to rescue. The kids were both allergic to the dander.
It was so sad, for all involved. These little ones were 17-years-old.

Parrots are terribly mistreated. My Stevie Ray was kept in a closet to "shut him up".

Here's one Parrot Rescue site: http://www.parrotrescue.org/

Here's another site. One with, much more, information than the dumb asses at 
at the Pet Stores will tell you: http://www.mytoos.com/

I'm not sure about fish, though. Give me a minute :HistericalSmiley: 

Good question, lovies to you, and yours.

PS: There is also Rat, Gerbil, and Mice Rescue.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 17 2008, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592744


> I am just wondeing where you would go to get fish, and birds from if it isn't from a pet store? I would have no idea where to begin. I am against dogs, and cats but others would be hard to find if there aren't breeders everywhere like dogs and cats. Its just my personal opinion but I don't feel fish and birds, hamsters, gerbils, rats, and other small critters are that mistreated. But again I don't know, because I wouldn't know where else to get these cute little critters from then Petco or Petsmart. Sorry didn't mean to change the thread, but would love to know where else to look for these critters then pet stores, especially fish, hamsters, gerbils, rats, lizards.[/B]


Just like for dogs and cats, there are rabbit rescues, bird rescues and small animal rescues. Bird and small animal rescues are not as common but they are out there. I have yet to hear of a fish rescue but you never know.

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 17 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592780


> I was involved in Parrot Rescue for a short time.
> 
> After my brother, and his wife, adopted two children, they had to surrender
> their little cockateils to rescue. The kids were both allergic to the dander.
> ...


Ouch!!! Deb, my feelings are hurt. I am an assistant manager of a Petco store and I am very full of information and love to educate. I make a point of educating all my associates on all types of animals and their proper care. I can vouch for our stores and say that we are BIG on animal care. We do take in reptiles, fish, birds and small animals that are no longer wanted and we adopt them out to new homes with proper care information for a small adoption fee. So in a sense we are also a rescue group. The other "P" word pet store does not accept unwanted pets.

Bird rescues are a good source to go to but sometimes it is really really hard to rehabilitate an abused bird and sometimes it can't be done. I have some birds in my home that just can't be placed in a home due to severe abuse. As you pointed out with Stevie Ray, not all abuse is physical. Birds can usually overcome physical abuse but they have a hard time forgetting the emotional abuse. So anyone wanting to adopt from a bird rescue really needs to be educated in birds and not a first time bird parent. Occasionally they have birds who were very loved but could no longer care for them but that is not usually the case. Small animal rescues are awesome but they are usually older little furries and their life spans are not that long so they usually never get new homes. 

Sorry, I didn't want to steal this thread more then it was but the question was asked.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Jun 17 2008, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592826


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Jun 17 2008, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592744





> I am just wondeing where you would go to get fish, and birds from if it isn't from a pet store? I would have no idea where to begin. I am against dogs, and cats but others would be hard to find if there aren't breeders everywhere like dogs and cats. Its just my personal opinion but I don't feel fish and birds, hamsters, gerbils, rats, and other small critters are that mistreated. But again I don't know, because I wouldn't know where else to get these cute little critters from then Petco or Petsmart. Sorry didn't mean to change the thread, but would love to know where else to look for these critters then pet stores, especially fish, hamsters, gerbils, rats, lizards.[/B]


Just like for dogs and cats, there are rabbit rescues, bird rescues and small animal rescues. Bird and small animal rescues are not as common but they are out there. I have yet to hear of a fish rescue but you never know.

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 17 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592780


> I was involved in Parrot Rescue for a short time.
> 
> After my brother, and his wife, adopted two children, they had to surrender
> their little cockateils to rescue. The kids were both allergic to the dander.
> ...


Ouch!!! Deb, my feelings are hurt. I am an assistant manager of a Petco store and I am very full of information and love to educate. I make a point of educating all my associates on all types of animals and their proper care. I can vouch for our stores and say that we are BIG on animal care. We do take in reptiles, fish, birds and small animals that are no longer wanted and we adopt them out to new homes with proper care information for a small adoption fee. So in a sense we are also a rescue group. The other "P" word pet store does not accept unwanted pets.

Bird rescues are a good source to go to but sometimes it is really really hard to rehabilitate an abused bird and sometimes it can't be done. I have some birds in my home that just can't be placed in a home due to severe abuse. As you pointed out with Stevie Ray, not all abuse is physical. Birds can usually overcome physical abuse but they have a hard time forgetting the emotional abuse. So anyone wanting to adopt from a bird rescue really needs to be educated in birds and not a first time bird parent. Occasionally they have birds who were very loved but could no longer care for them but that is not usually the case. Small animal rescues are awesome but they are usually older little furries and their life spans are not that long so they usually never get new homes. 

Sorry, I didn't want to steal this thread more then it was but the question was asked.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh, goodness I was only referring to my experiences, as well as many others.

I've actually hung around, while a sales person, both at Petco, and Petsmart, have 
answered questions, with regards to Parrots. They were soooo off base with their
answers. 

Now, with your store, you are educating your employees. I honestly believe this is
the exception, and not the norm. 

We had so many Parrots in rescue, which came from Petco/Petsmart. The owners
paid well over 1K, and within a week, couldn't get rid of them fast enough. They didn't
think twice about the money they spent, just wanted the bird gone.

Education is key. Bless your heart. Keep up the good work.

You know I love ya :rockon:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I think there are probably well managed Petcos and poorly managed ones. I also know that the salespeople probably try, but let's be honest, a lot of them aren't career animal people, they're college students. We adopted two guinea pigs from Petco that had been returned/surrendered by their owners. I appreciated that Petco was willing to take in and rehome the pigs. 

I'm just glad to see more mainstream stores carrying quality foods. I'd like to build a bonfire of Kibbles and Bits and Pupperoni in front of a store in protest of them carrying such junky food. 

Josie says: Sure I can't have junky food, but you just ate cake, I saw you!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Phesty @ Jun 17 2008, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=592873


> I think there are probably well managed Petcos and poorly managed ones. I also know that the salespeople probably try, but let's be honest, a lot of them aren't career animal people, they're college students. We adopted two guinea pigs from Petco that had been returned/surrendered by their owners. I appreciated that Petco was willing to take in and rehome the pigs.
> 
> I'm just glad to see more mainstream stores carrying quality foods. I'd like to build a bonfire of Kibbles and Bits and Pupperoni in front of a store in protest of them carrying such junky food.
> 
> Josie says: Sure I can't have junky food, but you just ate cake, I saw you!!![/B]



Okay, you talked me into it. I'm dropping LBB off at Petco tomorrow ~ :smrofl: 

Now get that cake out of your mouth!!! You really need to set a better example ~ arty:


----------

